# Saturday 4/20



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

We had some friends from Birmingham here to replace our pool liner this weekend and I had promised a fishing trip. Saturday was going to be our only choice and I knew it would be rough. Everyone put their sea legs on and we went out. We did not leave the pass until around 2 hoping that the sea's would be calming down in the afternoon, like they had forecasted. It was a little rough but we dredged out way out about 15-17 miles and started out day. We stayed out until around 8:00 and started the long bumpy ride back home( thank you GPS). Our total take home for the day was 2 keeper Aj's, 8 mingo's, 4 triggers, 2 black snapper.
We did have about a 40 pound cobia that refused to stay in the net, 3 attempts and he was gone. I guess I will bring the gaff from now on. Here is the only picture taken. Question, is a black snapper the same thing as a mangrove snapper ?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like a cubera! Good lookin fish for sure!


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes. Black is the local name for the mangrove snapper. In addition in MS and LA they call them grey snapper. All the same thing.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

To answer your question a Black Snapper is a local name for a Mangrove Snapper. That is why if you google it you won't see a picture of what you are used to seeing. The same thing goes for Mingo and White Snapper. They are all local names.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a stud blk snapper!


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice mangrove snapper. Good job


----------

